

Ask HN: Anyone have experience with FireHost? - rgrieselhuber

(aside from admiring their gorgeous site?)<p>I came across this company and am curious to know if any HN folks have experience with them. In particular, I'd be interested in qualified opinions of their security claims.<p>http://www.firehost.com/
======
aj
Wow.. They are expensive. $100/mo for shared hosting? I could get a VPS or a
dedicated box and secure it myself for that much

